# Caramulo e a neve!!!



## caramulo (17 Fev 2011 às 02:28)

Porque será que a Serra do Caramulo com cerca de 1100 metros, pouca vez seja contemplada com o elemento branco, quando este caí em outros locais com cotas bem inferiores...


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 15:25)

caramulo disse:


> Porque será que a Serra do Caramulo com cerca de 1100 metros, pouca vez seja contemplada com o elemento branco, quando este caí em outros locais com cotas bem inferiores...



Uma das razões para que tal aconteça pode ser a proximidade com o mar


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 15:47)

MSantos disse:


> Uma das razões para que tal aconteça pode ser a proximidade com o mar



Sim, e o problema é mesmo esse, é a primeira serra após o litoral, logo, é a que serve de barreira aos ventos marítimos, a continentalidade está muito pouco presente, a neve só marca presença caso venha de NE, caso contrário o ar húmido e "morno" vindo do mar impede que neve na serra por mais alta que seja.


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Fev 2011 às 00:08)

A proximidade ao mar não pode explicar tudo. A Serra da Freita estará ainda mais próxima do mar, a cota semelhante, e tem nevões bastante consideráveis.


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 00:13)

e as serras do sistema montanhoso da peneda geres tambem
tem grandes nevadas e tão relativamento perto do mar


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

Também tudo depende que orientações que têm as serras, se for uma serra orientada pra norte sul é mais complicado acumular neve, possivelmente só na costa norte, o Caramulo por exemplo tá SW pra NE o que torna complicado ter alguma neve. Na Peneda é o facto de estar tão a norte que proporciona que neve, embora seja com pouca frequência.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2011 às 01:44)

JoãoDias disse:


> A proximidade ao mar não pode explicar tudo. A Serra da Freita estará ainda mais próxima do mar, a cota semelhante, e tem nevões bastante consideráveis.



O Caramulo tem-me intrigado por vezes, nos últimos dias calhou estar precisamente nessa região e passei no Caramulo ou imediações à procura do elemento branco, sem sucesso, valeu ter enchido a barriga de granizo como há imensos anos não via (se calhar mais de 20 anos), trovoadas foram 3 dias delas, quanto a isso não me posso queixar 
Tenho atribuído isso da neve ao factor litoral e latitude, tal como a Lousã que raramente é beneficiada com neve. 

E sempre pensei que na Serra da Freita ou Arada também não devia nevar grande coisa. Tens realmente registos fidedignos de que neva regularmente na Serra da Freita nestes eventos "médios", como neva em Montemuro por exemplo ? 
Poderia ajudar nesta discussão, se assim fosse, não seria apenas uma questão de latitude ou litoral. Será que a pouca neve no Caramulo poderia ser precisamente efeito de ter umas serras ligeiramente mais altas a norte/noroeste ? (Arada/Freita) Mas para isso dava mesmo jeito saber se por exemplo nestes dias nevou nessas serras em questão.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2011 às 02:34)

A retenção e conservação de frio também é muito importante.
A nossa posição geográfica, não ajuda a que tenhamos eventos frequentes de neve a cotas médias, e quando as condições se verificam é num curto espaço de tempo. Logo é essencial a extensão da área "em altitude" para a retenção do frio nesse curto espaço de tempo.

Pegando por exemplo no mapa da temperatura média anual.






O Caramulo, apesar dos seus quase 1100m de altitude, tem uma temperatura média superior a outras regiões à cota 900m de Montemuro, por exemplo.

Assinalo no mapa Várzea da Serra (lugar de referência por ir lá com alguma frequência).
Está a cerca de 900-950m de altitude. A essa altitude, num outro local, talvez a neve fosse residual, mas como está encaixada no meio daquele sistema montanhoso (sempre na casa dos 800-1200m), tem a capacidade de reter bastante frio. Suficiente para que neve com alguma frequência.

E mesmo em condições ideias para grandes nevões, e estou agora a lembrar-me do episódio de Novembro de 2008, no Caramulo, por exemplo o manto de neve espesso estende-se acima dos 900m, enquanto que noutros sistemas maiores o manto vai até aos 700m. 

Exemplo: 







Em pior situação está ainda a Gardunha.
Mais alta, numa posição mais interior, mas com ainda menos área em altura. E também prejudicada pela Serra da Estrela que retém a precipitação.


----------



## jpmartins (18 Fev 2011 às 11:33)

Bem não tenho registos, mas como sou da zona e ando sempre à procura do elemento branco, tenho esta ideia, comparando a Freita (Arada) com o Caramulo, neva com muito mais facilidade na Freita, já assisti a um nevão na Freita com acumulação a partir dos 700m(+/-) e o Caramulo estar sem neve.
Agora Montemuro ganha sem dúvida, ainda esta semana (Terça) por volta das 11h apanhei um nevão perto de Cinfães, aqui neva com mais facilidade. A questão é que Montemuro já fica numa segunda linha relativamente ao mar, tem pela frente toda a zona montanhosa de São Pedro do Sul, a que chamamos Serra de São Macário, que não tenho a certeza se fará parte da Freita, tenho ideia que sim. Penso que o lado Norte da Serra faz parte do Concelho de Arouca (Freita ou Arada) a parte sul concelho de S.Pedro do Sul (São Macário). Mas o importante a reter é que Montemuro está mais abrigado da influência marítima.



Vince disse:


> O Caramulo tem-me intrigado por vezes, nos últimos dias calhou estar precisamente nessa região e passei no Caramulo ou imediações à procura do elemento branco, sem sucesso, valeu ter enchido a barriga de granizo como há imensos anos não via (se calhar mais de 20 anos), trovoadas foram 3 dias delas, quanto a isso não me posso queixar
> Tenho atribuído isso da neve ao factor litoral e latitude, tal como a Lousã que raramente é beneficiada com neve.
> 
> E sempre pensei que na Serra da Freita ou Arada também não devia nevar grande coisa. Tens realmente registos fidedignos de que neva regularmente na Serra da Freita nestes eventos "médios", como neva em Montemuro por exemplo ?
> Poderia ajudar nesta discussão, se assim fosse, não seria apenas uma questão de latitude ou litoral. Será que a pouca neve no Caramulo poderia ser precisamente efeito de ter umas serras ligeiramente mais altas a norte/noroeste ? (Arada/Freita) Mas para isso dava mesmo jeito saber se por exemplo nestes dias nevou nessas serras em questão.


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 11:58)

A Serra d'Arga é uma elevação de Portugal Continental, erguendo-se a 825 metros de altitude (Alto do Espinheiro). 
so um pouco de off topic. por exemplo no mapa do André a Arga tem 797 mts, na wikipedia aparece com 825 mts. qual esta errado?é que precisava de saber as alturas exactas das serras..
desculpem o off topic


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2011 às 12:08)

> Em pior situação está ainda a Gardunha.
> Mais alta, numa posição mais interior, mas com ainda menos área em altura. E também prejudicada pela Serra da Estrela que retém a precipitação.





Tens razão André, esta semana nevou bem na encosta virada a sul ( pa Gardunha) com acumulação aos 1000m e a Gardunha com 1250m, aproximadamente, sem acumulação nenhuma, mas quando as entradas são de O costuma ter grande precipitação por vezes mais que nós aqui na encosta da Covilhã.

De salientar que no nevão de Novembro 2010 a Zona da Gardunha teve uma cota de 400 metros e a encosta da Covilhã de 600m com acumulação aos 700m com uma entrada de SO, nevando no Fundão em zonas de 400m, reteve mais frio na cara N e nós virados para sul varreu o frio, nevando aos 600 mas com acumulação entre 700m 800m, foi estranho


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2011 às 12:54)

1337 disse:


> A Serra d'Arga é uma elevação de Portugal Continental, erguendo-se a 825 metros de altitude (Alto do Espinheiro).
> so um pouco de off topic. por exemplo no mapa do André a Arga tem 797 mts, na wikipedia aparece com 825 mts. qual esta errado?é que precisava de saber as alturas exactas das serras..
> desculpem o off topic



Na carta hipsométrica de Portugal tem os tais 797m.





No entanto as cartas militares dão conta de elevações com maior altitude em redor desses 797m. O ponto máximo é 825m no Alto do Espigueiro.


----------



## JoãoDias (18 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

Vince disse:


> O Caramulo tem-me intrigado por vezes, nos últimos dias calhou estar precisamente nessa região e passei no Caramulo ou imediações à procura do elemento branco, sem sucesso, valeu ter enchido a barriga de granizo como há imensos anos não via (se calhar mais de 20 anos), trovoadas foram 3 dias delas, quanto a isso não me posso queixar
> Tenho atribuído isso da neve ao factor litoral e latitude, tal como a Lousã que raramente é beneficiada com neve.
> 
> E sempre pensei que na Serra da Freita ou Arada também não devia nevar grande coisa. Tens realmente registos fidedignos de que neva regularmente na Serra da Freita nestes eventos "médios", como neva em Montemuro por exemplo ?
> Poderia ajudar nesta discussão, se assim fosse, não seria apenas uma questão de latitude ou litoral. Será que a pouca neve no Caramulo poderia ser precisamente efeito de ter umas serras ligeiramente mais altas a norte/noroeste ? (Arada/Freita) Mas para isso dava mesmo jeito saber se por exemplo nestes dias nevou nessas serras em questão.



Não vivo suficientemente próximo da Freita para ser capaz de dizer quando neva e quando não neva. Mas há uns anos quando lá fui dar um passeio fiquei absolutamente surpreendido pela quantidade de neve que encontrei, 2 dias depois de ter deixado de nevar. Não deu para subir até ao ponto mais alto da serra, que ainda não estava limpa. Aliás, sei de fonte segura que o concelho de Arouca tem limpa-neves, pelo que a frequência de bons nevões não deve ser assim tão rara.

Deixei na altura uma pequena reportagem no fórum. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-arouca-serra-da-freita-2-dezembro-2008-a-2788.html


----------



## caramulo (18 Fev 2011 às 17:32)

Já aqui li boas explicações para o que a mim tanto me intriga!


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Fev 2011 às 19:02)

Vince disse:


> O
> 
> Será que a pouca neve no Caramulo poderia ser precisamente efeito de ter umas serras ligeiramente mais altas a norte/noroeste ?



Das Serras que fazem fronteira entre os distritos de Aveiro e Viseu, O caramulo apesar da sua altitude não ser muito diferente das que lhe ficam um pouco a norte, suponho que existem 3 factores que poderão determinar a fraca incidência de neve sobretudo nos seus pontos mais elevados. Conheço razoavelmente a região e há uns anos estive no seu ponto mais alto, o Caramulinho e o tipo de paisagem em redor serviu para tirar algumas conclusões! 1º É uma Serra com orientação mais visível de SW/NE tal como boa parte das principais em Portugal e um ponto a destacar é o seu isolamento da Freita, Arada e Montemuro que pela ligação tão próxima entre estas certamente terão melhores condições para a queda de neve e o seu historial assim o define. 
2º factor é que a sua área de maior elevação acima dos 1000m abrange um espaço rectangular muito estreito com uma largura muito limitada apesar do seu comprimento ser mais extenso, mas talvez não o suficiente para criar condições para a queda de neve.
Um 3º factor pode ser também a sua grande proximidade com o Litoral encontrando directamente sobretudo pela frente Oeste as planuras que constituem boa parte do distrito de Aveiro; de sublinhar que dos seus pontos mais elevados se avista e muito bem (em dias razoavelmente limpos) toda a área costeira que abrange a linha de costa desde sensivelmente Ovar até à Figueira da Foz e que se sabe ser de grande exposição às massas de ar marítimo e uma das barreiras bem directas que este encontra é precisamente o Caramulo!


----------



## jPdF (18 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

joseoliveira disse:


> Um 3º factor pode ser também a sua grande proximidade com o Litoral encontrando directamente sobretudo pela frente Oeste as planuras que constituem boa parte do distrito de Aveiro; de sublinhar que dos seus pontos mais elevados se avista e muito bem (em dias razoavelmente limpos) toda a área costeira que abrange a linha de costa desde sensivelmente Ovar até à Figueira da Foz e que se sabe ser de grande exposição às massas de ar marítimo e uma das barreiras bem directas que este encontra é precisamente o Caramulo!



Outro fator que pode realmente fazer diferença aquando das situações limite é a quantidade de humidade no ar.
O fato de ter o mar próximo a Oeste não é só a única "fonte" de humidade!

Todo o vale do rio Dão e da bacia hidrográfica do Mondego pode ajudar num aumento de humidade naquela zona. Frequentes os dias no percurso Viseu - Tondela observo um aumento lógico e gradual da densidade do nevoeiro naquela zona, o vale de Campo de Besteiro, também chega por vezes a ter nevoeiro durante alguns dias seguidos quando as condições são propícias!
(Pode perfeitamente observar-se na imagem da satélite modificada que o André colocou aquilo a que me refiro)

Contacto pessoalmente todos os dias com pessoas daquela Serra que me dizem que desde a construção da barragem da Aguieira notaram um diminuição da queda de neve e da acumulação na zona. É conhecimento empírico, mas poderá ter por base alguns dados científicos.


Mas tudo isto põe nos a pensar... então e as histórias de antigamente, onde a neve no Caramulo alcançava os 50 cm de acumulação com facilidade?

E o episódio de 15 de Fevereiro de 2010? (Tópico Aqui)


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

AnDré disse:


> Na carta hipsométrica de Portugal tem os tais 797m.
> 
> 
> No entanto as cartas militares dão conta de elevações com maior altitude em redor desses 797m. O ponto máximo é 825m no Alto do Espigueiro.



pois bem me parecia qe a parte mais alta era 825 obrigado André


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

> "Contacto pessoalmente todos os dias com pessoas daquela Serra que me dizem que desde a construção da barragem da Aguieira notaram um diminuição da queda de neve e da acumulação na zona. É conhecimento empírico, mas poderá ter por base alguns dados científicos."



Por aqui também sempre ouvi dizer os mais velhos que desde a construção da barragem do Açude (1981)  os Invernos passaram a ser mais amenos.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 03:46)

jPdF disse:


> Contacto pessoalmente todos os dias com pessoas daquela Serra que me dizem que desde a construção da barragem da Aguieira notaram um diminuição da queda de neve e da acumulação na zona. É conhecimento empírico, mas poderá ter por base alguns dados científicos.



Sim, toda a área inundada da Barragem da Aguieira, e não é tão pequena quanto isso, contribui para a moderação das temperaturas na região sobretudo pelos frequentes e intensos nevoeiros que ali se formam, mas será que podemos dizer com suficiente convicção que esse efeito seja extensível à faixa montanhosa do Caramulo quando esta se encontra para além de um raio de 10 Km desde por exemplo das imediações de Mortágua, ou seja, até onde existem áreas inundadas pela albufeira sendo as mais próximas da Serra? Obviamente não atribuo um raio de 10 Km como limite de coisa alguma, só acho que a distância é demasiada para que possamos defini-la como factor determinante ou impeditivo de se criarem condições favoráveis à queda de neve no Caramulo!


----------



## caramulo (19 Fev 2011 às 03:49)

Sempre ouvi os mais velhos a dizerem, que antigamente nevava muito mais... Que desde a construção da barragem da Aguieira a queda de Neve diminuiu bastante!


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 03:57)

Apenas para podermos comparar, que razões podem existir para que na Serra da Lousã com os seus cerca de 1200m, a neve seja tão escassa e praticamente à mesma distância da zona costeira? Também há relatos de muita gente de que antigamente nevava com maior frequência nesta Serra!


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2011 às 11:42)

caramulo disse:


> Sempre ouvi os mais velhos a dizerem, que antigamente nevava muito mais... Que desde a construção da barragem da Aguieira a queda de Neve diminuiu bastante!



Já várias pessoas da região me têm dito o mesmo, mas será essa a razão?
Tenho quase a certeza que não. E porquê? Ora, basta pensar que em Montemuro antigamente nevava muito, mas muito mais do que agora. A minha mãe conta que lá na freguesia, Várzea da Serra (~900-950m de altitude), chegava a nevar ao ponto de as pessoas terem de sair de casa pela janela do andar de cima, para com pás desenterrar as portas das lojas onde estavam os animais. (Isto nas décadas de 60-70).

Ora, lá não se construiu nenhuma barragem para agora nevar menos.

Nem lá, nem em muitos lugares por esse país onde todos se queixam que neva cada vez menos.

Não digo que a albufeira da Aguieira não tenha mudado o clima da região envolvente. Mais humidade, mais nevoeiro... Mas isso quanto muito diminuiria a frequência da neve nos arredores da albufeira onde o nevoeiro se tornou mais frequente. E não a cotas superiores a 400m de altura.


----------



## Vince (19 Fev 2011 às 12:20)

Concordo, o nevar menos toda a gente diz de todo o lado, situação penso que invertida desde 2006, onde houve um regresso de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal que estavam ausentes há bastantes anos.

A Aguieira ou melhor, todo o sistema de barragens e açudes do Mondego, certamente tem alguma  influência no clima das regiões envolventes, mas influir na neve da serra do Caramulo acho mais difícil. 

Curiosamente penso que já não há um nevão em zonas como Santa Comba Dão, Mortágua, Luso, Penacova, Souselas, Coimbra, etc, desde 1982 e 1983, que deve ter sido precisamente a altura em que a barragem encheu pela primeira vez. Mas pode ser mera coincidência, em 2006 penso que foi por falta de precipitação que não nevou em Coimbra e nevava bem próximo, em Montemor e Figueira. E antes de 1982 e 1983, penso que já não nevava nalgumas dessas zonas também há umas décadas, talvez anos sessenta. Talvez 1967 ? Refiro-me a nevões significativos e não a queda residual de neve que essa certamente aconteceu mais vezes.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Fev 2011 às 18:14)

Lembrei de um pormenor que talvez sirva para incrementar um pouco mais esta indefinição, tenho um amigo que mora em Viseu, mais propriamente em Ranhados, que até há 2 anos dava aulas na Escola Secundária de Tondela e segundo ele pôde observar por várias vezes em dias de probabilidade de queda de neve, quando saía de casa ainda que boa parte das vezes com pouca acumulação de neve, ao deslocar-se para a escola, ao sair da área urbana de Viseu, à medida que descia a zona planáltica às portas da cidade, a neve ia rareando à medida que se aproximava de Tondela e quando lá chegava nem no Caramulo que fica logo em frente a encontrava!


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 01:07)

Alguns dados que compilei.
Não são directamente comparáveis, além das altitudes e intervalo temporal diferentes, também sempre fui um pouco céptico em relação a estas observações de antigamente, por exemplo reparem nos dias de neve da Freita para Janeiro, não fazem sentido em relação ao resto. 
De qualquer forma fica aí a informação que existe.


----------



## caramulo (20 Fev 2011 às 03:30)

Vince disse:


> Alguns dados que compilei.
> Não são directamente comparáveis, além das altitudes e intervalo temporal diferentes, também sempre fui um pouco céptico em relação a estas observações de antigamente, por exemplo reparem nos dias de neve da Freita para Janeiro, não fazem sentido em relação ao resto.
> De qualquer forma fica aí a informação que existe.



Estes dados não se podem comparar... Mais de 200 metros de desnivel em Portugal é muita coisa em termos de cota de neve...


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Fev 2011 às 11:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Também tudo depende que orientações que têm as serras, se for uma serra orientada pra norte sul é mais complicado acumular neve, possivelmente só na costa norte, o Caramulo por exemplo tá SW pra NE o que torna complicado ter alguma neve. Na Peneda é o facto de estar tão a norte que proporciona que neve, embora seja com pouca frequência.



embora seja com pouca frequência??!!! Peço desculpa mas os episodios de neve na serra Peneda-Gerês é tudo menos de pequena frequência,alias os episodios de neve na serra Peneda-Gerês(Lamas Mouro-Soejo-Vila do Geres-Senhora da Peneda,etc) são aliás de uma grande regularidade frequencia e constancia ao longo dos anos, mais que em muitas outras regiões do território português, aliás no dia de hoje que é um dia sem qualquer fenomeno metereologico extraordinario um dia perfeitamente normal a temperatura na Senhora da Peneda é de 3º graus e ocorrencia de chuva/agua neve, ou seja, num dia como hoje pode Nevar em algumas zonas do Gerês/Peneda o que é de facto de salientar. 
Julgo que os episodios de neve na serra Peneda/Gerês são tudo menos raros... alias são frequentes em todos os Invernos...mas por algum motivo que me escapa são pouco referenciados enunciados pela Comunicação Social.


cumps


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2011 às 11:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> aliás no dia de hoje que é um dia sem qualquer fenomeno metereologico extraordinario um dia perfeitamente normal a temperatura na Senhora da Peneda é de 3º graus e ocorrencia de chuva/agua neve
> cumps



Qual a altitude desse local?


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

Dan disse:


> Qual a altitude desse local?



960m mas não é essa a questão eu apenas disse que na serra Peneda-Gerês os episodios de neve são frequentes constantes ao longo de todos os Invernos e sem excepção contraiando a ideia que seriam episodios pouco frequentes como foi enunciado por Mário Barros o qual discordo totalmente alias penso que este sistema Montanhoso deve ser das regiões onde neva com maior frequencia com maior regularidade em todo o territorio nacional tambem derivada aos seus valores elevados de percipitação.


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2011 às 15:40)

concordo com o socio meteo
quando espreito para la em dias limpos tem sempre neve nas serras
principalmente serra amarela


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2011 às 16:02)

1337 disse:


> concordo com o socio meteo
> quando espreito para la em dias limpos tem sempre neve nas serras
> principalmente serra amarela



Sempre ? Era bom era


----------



## Dan (20 Fev 2011 às 16:11)

Quando se empregam termos como pouco ou muito frequente, estes nem sempre querem dizer o mesmo para todos. A utilização de valores pode tornar a discussão um pouco mais clara. 

Na região da Serra da Estrela existem alguns dados antigos que apontam para valores médios de 20 – 30 dias de neve (dias com precipitação de flocos de neve) e 30 – 50 dias de neve no solo em áreas de 1400 – 1500m de altitude. 

Actualmente estes valores devem ser um pouco mais baixos. Na região da Peneda-Gerês a situação não será muito diferente.


----------



## 1337 (20 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Vince disse:


> Sempre ? Era bom era



claro que estou a falar quando ha episodios de neve a cota de neve a pelo menos 1000 metros
na serra amarela pelo menos ves sempre


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Fev 2011 às 17:55)

Estamos a comparar as condições que permitam a queda de neve na Serra do Caramulo sobretudo nos seus pontos mais elevados e até pode ser legítimo comparar a sua disposição geográfica com as de Serras como a Amarela e Gerês, mas terão assim tantos pontos em comum que possam ser explorados e realmente definir o porquê da fraca incidência de queda de neve na Serra em questão?


----------



## irpsit (5 Mar 2012 às 19:36)

Há uns dias ia todos os fins de semana ao Caramulo e houve muitos dias em que nevava bem na Arada e Freita e nada no Caramulo. Do mesmo modo neva muito mais facilmente em Viseu e pouco em Tondela ou Santa Comba Dão (também estão a cotas mais baixas).

Creio que é sobretudo uma questão de litoral-interior e latitude (e também a pequena área acima dos 1000 m no Caramulo), enquanto a Arada-Freita têm uma área alta mais extensa. Isso provavelmente (e pelo facto de ser mais a norte), faz a temperatura ser uns 2 graus mais baixa, o suficiente para fazer a diferença em numerosos dias de neve, em que a temperatura anda próxima dos zero.

Do mesmo modo, quando regressa o ar mais húmido do mar, no Caramulo, pela área alta curta, a neve derrete rapidamente ao receber o vento marítimo. Na Arada-Freita, a montanha ondula ao longo de muito mais área, e portanto a neve permanece acumulada durante mais tempo.

E das várias vezes que estive nestas serras em dias de neve, outra coisa que pude verificar é que também não faz muita diferença entre o Caramulo e Lousã (a Lousã é mais alta e mais a sul, e ligeiramente mais interior).

Quanto à Peneda-Gerês, não há comparação. A neve lá é muito mais usual do que no Caramulo e Arada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mar 2013 às 16:56)

Sei que foi referido aqui a influência da barragem da aguieira, e também os rios circundantes do concelho de Tondela. Mas estive, a observar o mapa e achei curioso em Sernancelhe nevar com mais frequência que no Caramulo, estando a 771m (ponto mais alto) e tendo bastantes recursos hídricos como o rio Paiva, o rio Távora, a ribeira do Medreiro, a ribeira do Ferreirim e a barragem do Vilar. Como é que a humidade não afeta Sernacelhe em relação à queda de neve?


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2013 às 17:29)

É verdade que cai pouca neve no Caramulo, penso que principalmente devido à proximidade ao litoral, e à pouca largura da serra no sentido Oeste-este.

Mas quando cai produz cenários belissimos.
Hoje encontrei esta foto, referente a fev 09, já no concelho de Vouzela o extremo norte da Serra do Caramulo à esquerda com a A25 a passar a meia encosta, a aldeia de Vasconha no vale e a Serra da Freita/Arada ao fundo.





http://www.caramuloselvagem.com/


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2013 às 17:41)

parece daquelas imagens que já vem no computador todas bonitas


----------

